# Jaya I will miss you so much



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Unfortunately, after her long battle with cancer (lymphoma), and chemotherapy, we made the painful and difficult decision to have our beautiful Jaya pts yesterday. I made a post about her lymphoma on the other forum, and was touched by how many people came forward to help and support us: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...beautiful-5-year-old-golden-has-lymphoma.html

It was honestly the hardest thing I've ever done. The past weeek she didn't eat anything, and became extremely week. She lost a lot of weight, and just didn't seem to be able to fight it anymore. Her beautiful, kind brown eyes had lost their twinkle, and her eyes were bloodshot and heavy. She was such an affectionate dog, and even though she was very weak, she still tried to wag her tail when I looked at her or say her name, even though only the tip wagged (so different to her turbo-tail days when she'd whack you in the face with it and it'd hurt!).

She thawed the iciest of hearts, and even converted 'non-dog' people into dog people. Family members who were scared of dogs instantly fell in love with her, and even enjoyed playing with her and taking her for walks. She had so much love to give everyone, and everybody loved her.

I know it may sound strange to some, but I honestly believe she was a little angel. She came into our lives when we really need some love, and showed us just what love means, and how unconditional love does exist. She made us so happy at a time when we were all going through turmoil (my mum and stepdad were arguing a lot and getting divorced), and she made me love life again. Now, my brother and I will both be off to university this month, and as my mum is now on her own, it would also have been very difficult for us, as my mum works full time. We had arranged for her to be looked after during the day times, as we really didn't want to give her away.

I think she realised that I was going, and so was my brother, and felt that maybe it was her time to go too. Maybe she knew her job was done, if you will.

Jaya, you gave me the best 5 and a half years of my life, and even though it just wasn't long enough, you left such a large paw print shaped space in my heart when you went back to the angels last night, and I will always love you deeply.

I can't wait until we meet again at the bridge, where we will be together always and forever. You were the best thing that ever happened to me. Run free my baby girl xxxx


----------



## LUTGARD (Sep 6, 2009)

So Sorry to hear of your loss of Jaya
May she Run free over the Rainbow Bridge.
Thinking of you at this sad time

Linda x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have fun at the bridge Jaya, so sorry to hear about your loss Savvy she was a stunning looking dog.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P JAYA XXXX


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

That is a beautiful post! It can only come from someone who truly loved their dog! I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

She was beautiful 
Heartbreaking


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh Savvy what a beautiful post you have wrote about Jaya, and how much she meant to you. I am soo sorry for your loss.
RIP Jaya, run free.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Savvy my heart goes out to you at this a sad time.
Jaya bought you so much happiness,and Jaya's memory will live long in your heart.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

It's so sad when someone you love so dearly has died. My heart goes out to you.
She looked a very beautiful girl.
R.I.P.Jaya and run free at rainbow bridge


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

My dog Rose also fought cancer but had to be put to sleep when it had spread to her mouth. I know how hard it is, if you need to talk about Jaya with someone who went through the same thing then im here.
RIP Jaya out of pain now x


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the kind words, it really helps when others understand just how deep the sense of grief is about this. People without pets just don't get it. She meant the world and more to me, and life just doesn't feel the same without her. X


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

savvy said:


> She meant the world and more to me, and life just doesn't feel the same without her. X


You phrased this so simply and accurately. 4 months down the line life still doesn't feel the same for me and it never will, but it does get a little easier to smile at the good times without being haunted by memories of the last few days. I hope the same for you, and I know Jaya will live on through you forever. I wish I could say more, but I've been there and the truth is there is nothing anyone can say to make it better. Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for such a beautiful post. Jaya will always be in my heart and she'll always be with me wherever I am and whatever I do. I miss her so much, but I am so thankful for everything she taught me.

I never knew how beautiful some of the most simple things in life were until she showed me. Even just sitting in the park with her under the shade of a tree after a long walk seemed like the most amazing thing ever. Those were some of the best times I've known, even though they were such simple things.

I miss giving her kisses on her beautiful golden head, and hearing her snore when she was lying next to me on the sofa. I know the day will come when I think of her and happiness fills my heart, but right now I just feel void. x


----------

